# First baby hatched yesterday.



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

The egg hatched yesterday and its the first one out of 4, there were 5 but one got broke. Both parents are grey but split to pied, last clutch they had a pearl in it, who knows...be happy.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

One More Time.

click to enlarge.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

awww so cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats, very cute baby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a cute little bub!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Aaaahh s/he is so cute what are you going to call them?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous baby bub


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

verry cute


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

what a cute bub


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Adorable! good luck with the rest, hope they stay healthy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Any more bubs yet?


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Yup there is at least 2 so far that hatched, momma bird wont let any one see. We will get a better look one of these days, the parents are very protective ...be happy.



Bea said:


> Any more bubs yet?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, hope all is well with them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that there are some more bubs


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if last time you got a pearl.. means dad is split pearl along witht he pied... so any pearls you get are female.... hope you get more this time around

congrats on the babies!!


----------

